

Reveal.js – HTML presentations made easy - pmoriarty
http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/##

======
pmoriarty
Also see org-reveal[1], which lets you export org-mode documents as reveal.js
presentations.

Also see bespoke.js[2].

Also see impress.js[3]

Previously on HN: [4]

[1] - [https://github.com/yjwen/org-reveal/](https://github.com/yjwen/org-
reveal/)

[2] -
[http://markdalgleish.com/presentations/bespoke.js/](http://markdalgleish.com/presentations/bespoke.js/)

[3] - [http://bartaz.github.io/impress.js](http://bartaz.github.io/impress.js)

[4] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6450223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6450223)

